# Sabayon als Index für Gentoo nutzen?

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo. 

Im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten möchte ich mich mal nützlich machen:

Sporadische Benuzer von Gentoo vergessen von Session zu Session gerne mal den einen oder anderen Zusammenhang. Insbesondere Funktionen von portage und die Rolle von make.conf usw.

Weil ich auf anderen Rechnern eine live-CD von Sabayon benutze, habe ich deren Handbuch-Seiten gefunden. Diese bereiten die Themen etwas anders auf - weniger stringent als im Gentoo-Handbuch, dafür aber für noobs leichter zugänglich. Sie verweisen dann wieder auf die Gentoo-Dokumentation.

http://forum.sabayonlinux.org/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=16505

Beispiel: http://forum.sabayonlinux.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=10578

Ich finde das ganz nett gemacht und möchte Euch Poweruser und super Supporter fragen, ob Ihr das auch findet und ob Ihr vielleicht Leute wie mich (Anfänger, Noobs) auch auf diese Sabayon-Docs hinweisen könntet. 

b.

----------

## misterjack

nö, wozu?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Das sieht ja nach ner netten Zusammenfassung aus. Aber wenn dort eigentlich sowieso nur auf die Gentoo Doku verwiesen wird, wieso sollten Hilfestellungen dann auf das Sabayon Forum verweisen und nicht direkt auf die Gentoo Doku. Die Gentoo Doku ist m.E. so ausführlich, dass man dort alles findet. 

Die im zweiten Link gepostete make.conf ist auch nicht wirklich vorbildlich. Mit CFLAGS="-O3 .." sind schon mal n paar weitere CFLAGS überflüssig und ob die restlichen so sinnvoll sind sei mal dahin gestellt. In der USE steht wohl auch nahezu alles drin was es gibt  :Smile: 

----------

